# Personal debt levels rising at fastest since March 2000



## sandymount (31 Jul 2006)

http://www.unison.ie/breakingnews/index.php3?ca=9&si=95950

We are now 290bn in debt. That is 68k per person inc children, pensioners, and immigrants. 

Our debt is rising at about 1700 euros every month according to these figures. 
If we keep borrowing at these rates it will be about 88.4K in a years time. 

Where is the tipping point?


----------



## autumnleaf (1 Aug 2006)

*Re: ate Personal debt levels rising at fastest since March 2000*

How much of this is mortgage debt?


----------



## Guest107 (1 Aug 2006)

*Re: ate Personal debt levels rising at fastest since March 2000*

most of it is mortgage debt , only 1% of that total figure is credit cards that were not paid off in full . Breakdown here.

www.centralbank.ie/data/MonthStatFiles/June Stats 2006.pdf


----------



## miju (1 Aug 2006)

sandymount said:
			
		

> Where is the tipping point?


 
probably when debt reaches the same point as the 150k per person in riches we have according to BOI


----------

